# Looking for tyres !



## PHL67 (17 Jun 2020)

Looking for some Maxxis Locust 24” cyclocross tyres.
metric size is 520.
bike is a Hoy locust and 6 yr old waiting to go out training.
anyone with info let me know please.
new or used.

many thanks.


----------

